# Apartment Exterior Quoting



## ThomasCAN (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm trying to get an idea of what I should look to quote for an exterior painting job of an apartment complex. There are 2 towers, both 23 stories tall connected by a row of 8 townhouses 3 stories tall. Both towers are primarily surfaced with windows and thus don't require too much paint (mostly trim and concrete bases under the patios). What are some suggestions on what price per sqft I should use for my quote? I am based in Vancouver, Canada if that makes a difference.

Thanks for any help.
Thomas


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Got some pictures?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Do people really submit bids on these big jobs based in any way on advice they might get on Paint Talk?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

